# Electric enduro bike



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

DeathBlade556 said:


> For a few years I've been experimenting with some EV bicycles, my last one I used a 24volt power wheel chair motor where I modified its single speed wormgear, gear box into a two speed (2:1 1:1) it was Ok but it was a bicycle I need some thing with more breaking power for going down hills and a larger frame for batteries because pedaling back up the hills sucks.
> 
> So I'm planning a EV enduro or dualsport bike its just for around town range would be 6 miles, ten to twelve miles round trip, you know thoses five minute trips to the hardware store to get a screw-out or nut and bolt. I estimate a need for a average speed of around 25-30mph with a maxium speed of probably 40-45mph. I live in a semi hilly area.
> Do you think my goals are achiveable with the parts below?
> ...



I cant say your choice of parts wont work. But this might give you different direction with better results. Also look at the etek motor. This would lend its self well to this build, and give you lots more torque and power. 

LR


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

But a Etek is atleast twice as much as the winch motor, I'm trying to make this a ultimate budget build,($450 or so) so using the batteries I have, solar charging etc. I'll see what the gears for the 185 are, might up the gear ratio abit.

Edit did a bit of searching and found the 185 transmission has a 2.76, 1.72, 1.27, 1.0, 0.77 with a ratio from the chain or 3.33 

So if my math is right in first it would have 2.666 * 2.76 = 7.35Ft*lbs * 3.33 = 24.47 Ft*lbs


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

How do you drive the transmission with an electric motor? Do you put it in place of the clutch pack? Have you compared the space and weight of the transmisson compared to just using a larger motor? I've sold several used 6.75" motors for that price or less that didn't require a transmission so the weight may end up being the same. Good luck on what will be a fun project however you decide to do it. Norm


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd called the guy that was selling the bike and he measured the space the engine and trans take up and I can fit my two deep cycles for 24V or maybe three yellow top optima for 36V . Now a motor, if I pull the trans and modify the frame I should have room for a motor around the side of a PERM 132 or Etek, I wish I could use one but the PERM is way out side of my price range I gave my self a budget of 500 dollars for the entire bike, Now to just find some thing that has decent torque and HP at a low price. Any suggestions for a motor that has a diameter and lenght of less than 8"

Heres the link to the motor I was thinking originally
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-HP-24V-DC-VEH...hash=item230272612593&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2008)

I think you could make it work, for a short while. My concern would be that the motor in the eBay ad may not be up to running continuously. I'd expect a 4hp motor of that size, running on just 24V, to have a fair bit more ventilation than that appears to have. If designed for a winch, then it may well only be intended to be run at low duty cycles.

It may be OK, but I think I'd want to check to be sure before splashing out.

The Etek motors aren't available any more, as far as I know Briggs and Stratton stopped making them a while ago (although they pop up on eBay from time to time). One of the guys behind the Etek, John Fiorenza, makes a couple of motors that are pretty similar to the Etek though. The Mars ME0708 is pretty much a direct swap with an Etek and is $450. The Mars ME0709 is a better bet for a motorcycle as it has a lower kV, so matches better to standard sprockets.

You can buy these direct from John at Mars Electric LLC - he's a great guy to deal with in my experience. See http://www.marselectricllc.com/ for details. At least one re-seller is selling these motors badged as Eteks, calling them the Etek R and the Etek RT for the two models respectively, which I personally think is nothing more than marketing hype. You can get them cheaper direct from John though!

I realise that these motors might blow your budget, but I think you'll find that they may save you money in the long run, as they have been well proven in similar projects.

Jeremy


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

Could you make 7" diam x 9.75" not counting the shafts work? It weighs a little over 60lbs and is slightly shorter than what is on my Ninja. Dual 3/4" splined shafts, reversible. The plate has no ratings on it but based on the weight and size it should be close to the power of this motor: 
http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/product_p/mo-es-22-2.htm 

Pics:
http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m254/n_grimm/Yale motor/

Let me know if you are interested or off to Ebay. Norm


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

ngrimm said:


> Could you make 7" diam x 9.75" not counting the shafts work? It weighs a little over 60lbs and is slightly shorter than what is on my Ninja. Dual 3/4" splined shafts, reversible. The plate has no ratings on it but based on the weight and size it should be close to the power of this motor:
> http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/product_p/mo-es-22-2.htm
> 
> Pics:
> ...


Well what kind of price were you lookin for?, I could get it to work on a larger bike, or on the 185 if I added a jack shaft, or type of transfer case, Could you post the info from the plate?


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

How about $125 plus shipping? Incidently, I have had it connected to 12 volts and it spins up fine but I have never had it apart. It would ship at about 70 lbs so ground from 97503. I picked a PA zip and Fedex shows about $60 for home delivery. Round off to $175 shipped. I would be glad to send you my Ebay info so you could look at my feedback as well. Transacting business here makes me feel like the money changers that Jesus chased out of the temple with whips. Guess I better make a donation to the forum/temple  Norm


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

Part 7300130 20
Serial E11472
Type R


----------



## DeathBlade556 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I have to look for a new bike frame I was going to drive over and get the bike and when I got there it wasnt anything like he described, the forks where bent BAD and the brakes and lights were gone and all the plastic was cracked . Looks like some one dropped it and then got it ran over by truck, then possibly used as a boat anchor. Time to look for another frame


----------

